# Pericentric inversion of chromosome 9



## 28agatagata (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi girls, 
I have just found out that I have pericentric inversion of chromosome 9 – 46XX inv9 (p12q13) We have been trying since January and I have already had two early losses (5-6 weeks). Everything else seems to work fine. I am Polish and thanks to that I had possibility to do all different tests in private clinic in Poland (genetic – Karyotypes, semen analysis, all different tests for thrombophilia, infections, hysteroscopy, etc...) and all results are good so far. I am waiting for an appointment with my GP to be referred to genetic clinic. Has anyone got a similar inversion?  I search online and there are so many mixed opinions about this type of inversion (either normal or with impact on miscarriages and possibly on our child  ) I would love to find anyone with similar inversion and hear your stories. I do not know if we should try again naturally or just go with INV+PGD.


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

and welcome to Fertility Friends   

FF is a lifeline for everyone and anyone, seeking support, information and lasting friendship whilst going through fertility issues. FF members are fantastic listeners when family, friends and sometimes even partners just don't "get" what you're going through and feeling.

I've included some forum boards that may help answer some of your questions   

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Pregnancy loss ~ *CLICK HERE

Have a look round the site and if you get a little stuck with the navigation side of things - please ask and we'll do our best to guide you.

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. CLICK HERE

All the best - our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.

Good luck,

  

Tis xx


----------

